# "Hurst Equipped" emblem



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have seen on some restored '64 to '67 GTOs a "Hurst Equipped" red and black metal emblem on the left side of the trunk lid, visible from the rear of the car. Is this "stock" or an "add-on?" Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

They Come With Shifters Now Suppose To Recreate From The 60s,ive Say Add On


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> They Come With Shifters Now Suppose To Recreate From The 60s,ive Say Add On


Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

no prom


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had thought they came on cars from just one dealer who did high performance work on them before they sold. I can`t remember the name of the dealer though. I`m probably wrong.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's been awhile, but I remember that the "Hurst Equipped" emblem was supplied with every set of Hurst Mag Wheels that were popular (and expensive) with GTO owners starting in 1965. These wheels were only popular for about 2 years, as they were fairly heavy, and by '67, there was much more competition: everybody was selling "mags". The Hurst wheels were forged, serial numbered, and very well crafted. George Hurst had a good relationship with Pontiac: They were the only ones (at first!) who agreed to put his shifter in their cars starting in '64. He was shunned by the other divisions.That "Hurst Equipped" emblem, if not a reproduction, dates back to 1965! (I've never seen one on a '68 or later car, but who knows when they stopped offering 'em!)
Jeff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I had thought they came on cars from just one dealer who did high performance work on them before they sold. I can`t remember the name of the dealer though. I`m probably wrong.


Rukee, are you thinking of Royal Pontiac in Michigan? They were the ones that "Royal Bobcatted" goats. 

Thanks for the insights to all.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

1965 Pontiac Hurst GeeTO Tiger Contest Winner, TriPower 389/360 HP, 4-Speed- Mecum Auction: Lot S112


----------



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

*hurst emblem*

*I just bought a 71 GTO about 2 weeks ago great car in fantastic shape and the owner that I bought it from said that it is completely original except for the paint, heads & cam that he put on.
the car has a 400 / 4-speed trans. and there is a Hurst equipped emblem on the dash and another on the left side of the deck lid.
the car also came with a Judge spoiler,Honey comb wheels & a formula steering wheel.
do you think this was a special order car ? or just items that you could add when ordering the vehicle ?
*


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd order the PHS documents. The Hurst emblems were never installed by the factory. They were aftermarket add-ons, either by dealer or the owner. If the emblems have mounting studs, they are original to the era. New reproductions are stick-on. Your car may well have been special ordered with the spoiler and the wheels.....PHS will tell.


----------



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

geeteehoguy, where do I order a phs at and will this tell me everything about this car from the day it was purchased ?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.phs-online.com/

And NO.
It will tell you what the car was ordered with originally and that is all.


----------



## Sallison (Jan 1, 2021)

We have a 67 GTO that had a Hurst emblem on the trunk and was made in 1966 with a production 1245 model 2417. Could this be a Hurst Edition?


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Sallison said:


> We have a 67 GTO that had a Hurst emblem on the trunk and was made in 1966 with a production 1245 model 2417. Could this be a Hurst Edition?


No such thing as a 'Hurst Edition' in 66. They did the one 'Hurst edition' in 65 painted Hurst, or Tiger Gold, had one off gold Hurst wheels and gold plated shifter. It was given away in a contest. Dana Mecum owned it the last I heard.

That emblem was probably stuck on there in the late 80's when they were first reproduced. The first one's were reproduced in die cast, and the later ones in plastic. 

As has been posted they originally came with in the box with the Hurst Wheels, not with shifters


----------

